
Kindle Edition of The Pragmatic Programmer for $2.99 - matthewlmcclure
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SEGEKI/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=httpwwwmatt0e-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B000SEGEKI&adid=1B4F8NR9K3WPK0X69RFK
======
mva
For the ones that are seeing a different price. There is a small trick
workaround for that. You can generate a real US address here:
<http://www.realusaaddress.com/> and make that your primary address. As you as
shipping digital stuff it doesn't matter that it's not your real address.
Prices of the Kindle store should drop immediately.

Watch out when making non digital purchases though that you select the correct
address ;-)

~~~
KTamasEnty
Yes you can use a fake US address and set your Kindle country to the US, but
Amazon monitors the IPs (and credit cards) you are buying from and after a few
purchaes to your fake US address, they'll start sending you letters asking for
proof you live there and eventually lock you out (force you to change back to
your real country) if you can't provide them.

~~~
kruk
You should be able to use a proxy then. Or buy as a gift, for some reason they
don't block those.

~~~
KTamasEnty
using a proxy/vpn and buying yourself gift cards from another account should
give you reasonable protection, yes. As long as you have enough gift card
balance, Amazon won't ask you to add a Credit Card. But it's cumbersome, etc.

~~~
kruk
Amazon recently started blocking my Kindle purchases basing on the fact my IP
locates me in Japan while my primary address is set to the USA. When I
switched to the gift option (using the same account) it worked without any
problem even though I was still using the same Polish credit card.

~~~
KTamasEnty
heh, good to know, thanks.

------
jlarocco
I hope this trend catches on.

Between my Kindle and iPad, I'd really like to never buy a physical book ever
again. But then I still have four full book cases from before Kindle existed.
I want to "upgrade" to ebooks, but I don't want to spend the money. At $3
each, I'd at least upgrade some of the better ones.

~~~
jmduke
I have this amazing dream of a facility where I can bring in boxes of books
and they hand me back a USB drive filled with pdf copies of those books.

I don't know how or when that would happen, but it would be glorious.

~~~
lookatpete
<http://1dollarscan.com/index.php>

Haven't used them, but it might be worth a shot

~~~
toomuchtodo
I had a library of around 1000+ books; any book I couldn't get as a Kindle
book, I had 1dollarscan.com scan. They did a phenomenal job.

No relation, just very satisfied with their results.

~~~
vijayr
Is it allowed for all books? I've a few physical books that don't have digital
versions, it would be nice to scan them and give the physical ones away.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I have yet to run into a book they wouldn't/couldn't scan.

------
salman89
Awesome price, but worrisome for the state of high quality digital
publications. I feel that this is worth much more than $2.99, and I am afraid
that it will become a race to the floor .

Does anyone involved in print publications know what the cost distribution is
on a book's sticker price?

------
djt
PG could you please change the title to reflect its only $2.99 in the US?

Im in OZ and it's $31.99

~~~
jacques_chester
I wonder if this is yet another example of Australian readers being shafted by
parallel importation laws, so that Tim Winton can make a few extra bucks.

~~~
brc
Tim Winton or his lame publishers?

The sooner the Australian publishing + bookselling industry dies, the sooner a
newer, better model can arise from it's twitching corpse.

~~~
jacques_chester
Given that Tim Winton piped up last time abolishing parallel import bans was
floated, I'm going to go with ... Tim Winton.

It wasn't for _his_ benefit, you understand. He was _reluctantly_ arguing for
the price of his novels to be artificially propped up so that _other_ , less
successful authors could also be propped up.

------
davewasthere
Bit bummed that it's not available on Amazon.co.uk for even £2.99... Instead
it's £15.30

Think I've got the physical book somewhere anyway. It's just now that I travel
a lot, I like to have the Kindle version as well.

Seth Godin seems to be able to synchronise his deals/giveaways between
amazon.com & amazon.co.uk... Shame this wasn't as well.

~~~
DrStalker
USD$31.99 for me in Australia.

------
droob
Be warned that this is a very clunky e-book port -- they don't make much
effort to adapt the sidebars and quotes to .mobi format, so you end up reading
into the middle of them without realizing it.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
At the normal price I'd be more concerned (.mobi doesn't seem that friendly to
technical books to begin with), but for $3 I'd say it's far less of an issue.

------
ninetax
This is really an excellent book. I feel like this book was the pivotal thing
that really let me see how the small amount of programming I knew could be so
much more with the practices preached in that book.

It took me from "OK I get how to program in Java, but how the heck do I build
this cool stuff I see everyday?" to "oh, if I wanted to do that I can see
pretty much how I would build it (regardless of language)"

It's a must read.

~~~
dbecker
Agreed. I've read a few different programming books, and this was the one that
did the most to improve my programming.

The material isn't incredibly advanced, so some expert programmers will get
less out of it. But I think it's very worthwhile for 90% of programmers.

I would highly recommend this book to most people considering it.

------
epsil
Does anybody know of a good PDF version of this book? The only one I've found
is at Safari Books Online, which is a subscription site with "tokens". It
appears to let you download the book chapter for chapter.

[http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/software-engineering-
an...](http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/software-engineering-and-
development/020161622x)

------
milesf
I see a price of $31.47

~~~
goochtek
I see $31.99 in Australia. The interesting thing though is that the link has a
referral code in it. Maybe the submitter is trying to make some money on it
with some bait and switch ?

~~~
Smerity
I see $31.99 in Australia too... This is making me rage a little inside. It's
a DIGITAL BOOK Amazon. DIGITAL. Bits. I know it's a little bit further to
Australia but for the love of...

Amazon is like the Harvey Two-Face -- half amazing and half frustrating. I
have a Kindle Fire in Australia, but as Australia isn't an official country
yet, Amazon Market doesn't work. And by doesn't work I mean I can't even
download free applications without an American credit card. Amazon support
know this and just apologise.

When friends ask me about the Kindle Fire in Australia, I won't say good stuff
about it. When it finally is released here, do you think they'll be it? No.
They'll remember I said it was annoying for some reason. The reason doesn't
matter. Bad is bad so they'll decide, many moons ago, that they're not getting
it.

Amazon in Australia are horrible. For many, many reasons[1].

[1]: Amazon Affiliate program pays out by gift certificate or check to
Australia -- [http://www.problogger.net/archives/2008/11/29/an-open-
letter...](http://www.problogger.net/archives/2008/11/29/an-open-letter-to-
the-amazon-associates-program/)

~~~
JeremyBanks
I'd be pretty surprised if Amazon were responsible for this particular
pricing. You're probably better of directing your rage at the publisher.

------
anonimo
I'm midway through this book and I'm fairly disappointed with it. It's not a
bad book, bu much of the advice in it is common sense. And the parts that
aren't common sense aren't very convincing (silly metaphors etc). Some of
these 3-star reviews do a good job of reviewing it:

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Pragmatic-Programmer-Journeyman-
eb...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Pragmatic-Programmer-Journeyman-
ebook/product-
reviews/B000SEGEKI/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_3?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addThreeStar&showViewpoints=0)

------
rwl4
Maybe they meant to type 29.95 or similar but somehow typed something like
2.995?

------
eupharis
By the by, for those familiar with the pragmatic bookshelf, and were hoping to
get it without DRM on that site, this was published by Addison Wesley, not
pragmatic bookshelf.

One wonders how much the authors' experience publishing with Addison Wesley
led to their founding Pragmatic Bookshelf.

They do have a page for the book on their site:

<http://pragprog.com/the-pragmatic-programmer/>

But the buy link is broken:

<http://pragprog.com/the-pragmatic-programmer/titles/tpp>

In short, just buy the damn thing from Amazon.

I've used my Kindle everyday for two years. This is the first DRM'd ebook I've
ever bought.

~~~
AndyHunt
Would ya'll like a DRM-free version of TPP from our site?

~~~
lparry
Most definitely

------
iceron
Affiliate tag? Not cool.

~~~
rodly
I honestly think people that complain about referral link are just inherently
negative. A free link, that takes you to a promotion, that saves you money,
and you want to point out that the guy who brought this to your attention, is
gaining something positive, at no expense to you or anyone. You probably
pirated the book too.

Thanks OP, great deal and I bought it.

~~~
iceron
Regardless, this type of linking violates responsible FTC disclosure.

[http://www.ftc.gov/os/2009/10/091005endorsementguidesfnnotic...](http://www.ftc.gov/os/2009/10/091005endorsementguidesfnnotice.pdf)

------
Nick5a1
To anyone outside the US, you can easily add a second US address (or any other
country) to your kindle account.

Go to Your Account > Manage Your Kindle (in the Digital Content section) >
Country Settings > Enter any US address and click update

You will now have US pricing. You can go ahead and add different addresses in
other countries and you can simply switch between them to take advantage of
different pricing, because Amazon remembers your previous addresses. The
country you have selected has no effect at all on being able to download the
book, you can still download from anywhere.

~~~
oemera
Thank you! This worked for me and you can find addresses and phone numbers on
<http://www.realusaaddress.com/>

------
ljf
Reading the comments/reviews on Amazon, and I was wondering what peoples take
on this book is for non-coders?

I'm purely editorial/product (not project) management - but this looks like it
could give me a rounded understanding of best practice.

Those who have read it, would you recommend to someone of my background?

~~~
dripton
Yes. I loved this book, but didn't really get much out of it except
affirmation of my own beliefs. I think it would be much more valuable for a
new programmer, or a non-programmer who works with programmers, than for an
experienced programmer.

------
osxwm
In the US, logged into my US Amazon account that is linked to a Kindle I see
the price of $2,99

------
SCdF
Wow, so this is the first time I've seen one-click purchasing (It's not
normally enabled for me). It's _really_ disconcerting. Not that I want to (and
it's only $3) but is there any way to _cancel_ a one-click purchase? It's not
obvious..

~~~
jonknee
Yes and especially easy for digital orders.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200144510&#books)

> Books you purchase from the Kindle Store are eligible for return and refund
> if we receive your request within seven days of the date of purchase. Once a
> refund is issued, you'll no longer have access to the book. To request a
> refund and return, visit Manage Your Kindle, click the actions tab for the
> title you'd like to return, and select "Return for refund."

------
goochtek
Any US users want to help us foreigners out by gifting it for the $2.99 price?

~~~
jconnop
I have the $2.99 price available to me in New Zealand.

As I'm usually the one getting screwed by regional pricing (on steam), I'd be
happy to help out.

Just drop me the funds via paypal and I'll gift to your email via amazon.

Email me: jconnop at google's glorious gmail.

~~~
deepuj
I doubt if that will work. As per
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_2...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200555070_kindlegifts&nodeId=200555070#receive)
"If the giver and the recipient do not live in the same country, the book may
not available to the recipient due to copyright restrictions. In these cases
the recipient will be given the option to request an exchange for gift credit
on their Amazon.com account during the redemption process, or they may contact
Customer Service for assistance in exchanging the book."

------
tomlogic
Must have been a limited time offer -- I got a sample sent to my Kindle, and
now that I'm ready to buy it's jumped back up to US$22.79.

------
jnotarstefano
Unfortunately not available to italian customers, who'd have to purchase it at
19 euros (23 dollars). Is there a legal workaround?

~~~
_joe
The only workaround I see I declaring you have moved to the US. I work for a
US corporation and with the company VPN I'm allowed to see the 2.99 $ price,
but when I log in I'm told I can only buy titles from amazon.it.

So, no luck, we're stuck with 19 euros (which is still a good price though).

------
imrehg
$4.99 over here because of Whispernet.... (darn, and it would just use wifi
anyway)

------
re_todd
Crap, I bought it a couple months ago for full price, should have waited.

------
tapsboy
Philanthropy or Strategy?

------
alecdibble
Thanks! That is quite the discount.

------
deepuj
It's priced at 34 USD in India. :(

------
zappan
Croatia - $4.99 - still a bargain

------
newsomderek
This is awesome!

------
avallark
fuck you, you just cost me 27$. You should have mentioned (for US only)

My mistake for completely trusting something i read here. next time i ll be
double checking. lesson learned.

~~~
vijayr
Relax, you can return the book

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200144510)

